# دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) ......المستوى الاول



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*

إن الحمد لله ، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ، وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله .

لقد نوه القرآن الكريم في آيات كثيرة منه بالعلم والعلماء, وورد من ذلك قوله عز وجل: شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط (آل عمران: 18) وقوله : ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم (النساء: 83) وإلى جانب هذه الآيات المتلوة آيات كونية نبهنا إليها الحكيم العليم في مثل قوله:وفي الأرض آيات للموقنين وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون (الذاريات: 12) ,وقوله: ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله (العنكبوت: 61). ووردت على لسان النبوة أحاديث شريفة كثيرة أجمعها في هذا الموضوع حديث أبي الدرداء الذي جاء فيه: قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم : "من سلك طريقا يطلب فيه علما سلك الله به طريقا من طرق الجنة, وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضا لطالب العلم, وإن فضل العالم عل العابد كفضل القمر ليلة البدر على سائر الأكوان, وإن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ولا درهما وإنما ورثوا العلم, فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر"  .
واعتز المسلمون بهذا التخصيص والتقدير للعلم والعلماء, وبما كتب الله لهم من منازل رفيعة, ودرجات عالية.

أمانة الكلمة والنقل:

أريد أن أسأل سؤالاً قبل الشروع في الموضوع نفسه!

هل تحب أن تجد موضوعك الذي هو ثمرة جهد وتعب منك لكي تطرحه في أي منتدى أن تجده في منتدى آخر وباسم شخص آخر؟!...

أتحب أن تكون أملاكك ملك شخص آخر دون أدنى حقوق شخصية لك؟!

بكل تأكيد لا تحب وتكره وتبغض من يفعل ذلك الفعل، الذي هو انتزاع الحريات والملكيات الشخصة والفكرية لأشخاص ونقلها لأشخاص آخرين هم بعيدين كل البعد عن هذه الحقوق والأفكار...

حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك...
هذه الكلمة نقولها كثيراً ولكن لا نطبقها على أنفسنا وللأسف الشديد...

إذ كيف نحب أن يحترمنا الآخرون ويحافظوا على ممتلكاتنا وأفكارنا ونحن لا نفعل ذلك الفعل بالمقابل لهم...

كثيراً ما نطرح المواضيع والأفكار التي هي ليست من أفكارنا ولكن نجدها وللأسف الشديد في مواقع أخرى ومن أفكار غيرنا
وننسبها لأنفسنا دون أدنى تقدير لهذا الذي تعب في موضوعه لكي يرى رأي الآخرين فيه...
ودون أن نضع ولو كلمة واحدة تحت الموضوع الذي أخذناه من هذا الشخص (صاحب الموضوع الأصلي) ولو كلمة بسيطة وهي "منقول" للأمانة.

آن الأوان أن نضع حداً لهذه التعديات والتجاوزات، ولنبدأ بأنفسنا لنكون مثالاً يحتذى به عند باقي الأعضاء في المنتديات الأخرى بأمانتهم ونقلهم الصادق للموضوع...

والأفضل من هذا كله أن نكتب مواضيع من حر أفكارنا، لأن جميع أعضاء منتدانا يملكون 
-ولله الحمد- الثقافة الواسعة والتي تمكنهم من كتابة مواضيع من وحي أفكارهم وحصرياً لهم فقط...
وهذا من شأنه أن يجعل الشخص صاحب الموضوع قد شعر بأنه فعل وقدم إنجازاً يستحق عليه الشكر والثناء من الآخرين...
لأنني أعتبر الثناء والشكر على الموضوع المنقول ليس من حق أي شخص إلا صاحبه الأصلي.

أحببت أن أطرح هذا الموضوع لأنني حريص أشد الحرص مثلكم على أن نكون أعضاء فعالين
نبين للجميع أننا أناس قادرين على العطاء بأفكار ومواضيع ومشاركات من وحي قلمنا المعطاء وليس من أقلام غيرنا، فقط هدفنا النقل والنسخ دون أن نعي معنى الموضوع أصلاً...

اعذروني إن أطلت عليكم أو تجاوزت الحدود في موضوعي ولكن صدقوني أتمنى أن نرقى للأفضل...
لكي يكون اسم كل واحد منا دليلاً على وجوده وثقافته وعطاءه البنّاء من أجل الآخرين...

إخواني في الله إنني لستُ متحامل على أحد ولكنني أحببتُ أن أكون لكم نذيرُ مبين وجزاكم الله كل خير وعافية وبارك الله لكم.


*كاتب هذه المقدمه
اخوكم المهندس محمد بن سامح بن يحي
مشرف قسم هندسة الحاسب​​*نبدأ الدورة وعلى بركة الله تعالى​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته​*مقدمه*
بسم *الله* الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد *لله* رب العالمين و الصلاه و السلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى *الله* عليه وسلم 
اولاً احُب أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر لملتقى المهندسين العرب الذى أتاح لي الفرصه لإلقاء هذا العلم هنا .
أخواني الاحباب إن علم التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc) علم مهم جداًَ فى حياتنا وفى المستقبل إن شاء الله لذا قررنا أن نطرح هذه الدورة هنا وفي هذا الملتقى الرائع لوجه الله .
احب ان اعلم سيادتكم بشيئ انه لا يشترط ان يكون المبرمج فى قسم ميكانيكا .
نصيحتي للمبرمج الذي يتلقى هذه الدورة :
لابد ان يكون لديه الصبر وسرعه البديهة والفكر للحصول على القرارت السريعه وحلول للمشاكل التى سوف تعارضه , لان التعامل مع مثل هذه الانظمه لا يحتمل الاخطاء و لا يحتمل التجارب و لذلك هو لا يحتاج لخبره على قدر ما يحتاج الى مهندس او فنى ذوعقل مُفكر .
لان هذا المجال يحتاج إعمال الفكر فى اي خطوه قبل القدوم عليها لان اى خطئ يتبعه خساره كبيره.

*محتوى الدورة والهدف منها*:
فى دورتنا هذه سوف نتعلم منها كيفيه البرمجه على مكائن التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc) 
لتصبح مبرمج محترف لك الاستطاعه ان تحلل اى رسمه إن شاء *الله* الى اكواد توضع على الكمبيوتر و ترسلها الى الماكينه مع وجود المعدن تنتج الشغله بدون اى مشاكل.
فى دورتنا نوفر لك برنامج (winntc) و هو برنامج يستخدم للمكائن التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc) .
دورتنا تنقسم الى قسمين التعامل مع ماكينه الفريزه (Milling) و ماكينة المخرطه (Turning).
و إن شاء *الله* سوف نوفي كل الاحتياجات و الاسئله التى إن شاء *الله* تكون داخل ايطار الدورة .

جميع حقوق النسخ والتوزيع و النقل للدورة محفوظه لشبكة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


اخوكم فى *الله* محمد اسماعيل.​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 يونيو 2006)

*نبدأ بفضل الله متوكلين عليه*

بسم *الله* الرحمن الرحيم​
اولاً احبابي تعريف مبسط عن كيفيه التطور الذى حدث للوصول الى التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc) .
اولاً كما نعلم جميعاً بوجود المكائن التقليديه الفرائز و المخارط و ...................الخ

[BIMG]http://www.schaller-maschinen-ag.ch/Werkzeugmacherfraesmaschine_Schaffner_001.jpg[/BIMG]

(هذه ماكينه فريزه تقليديه)







(هذه ماكينه مخرطه تقليديه)​
ومن الاساسيات التى تُقام عليها الماكينات بشكل عام فى الانتاج هى حركه المحاور. 
و فى الماكينه التقليديه تحرك المحاور يدوي بواسطة العامل و هنا دقة المنتج ترجع الى مهارة العامل و خبرته ثم الى دقه الماكينه .


وبعد ذلك تم التطوير فيها لتظهر الماكينات الاوتوماتيكيه وهى مُدعمه بلوحة كنترول للماكينه فيها زراع(او مجموعه من الزراير) لكل محور يمكن استخدامه مع شاشات ديجيتال تعطيك الاحداثيات من نقطة zero machinehg الخاصه بالماكينه و من هنا زادت الدقه فى التصنيع مع زيادة التطوير فى نظم التحكم بالماكينه .

و يرجع عدم الدقه لعده عوامل .
1- مهارت العامل و خبرته .
2- دقه الماكينه .
3- عمر الماكينه .
4- عدد الساعات التى يتم تشغيل فيها الماكينه, حيث انها بعد حوالى 5 ساعات من تشغيلها تبدء فى فقد اتزانها بحدوث اهتزازات مما تؤدى الى انعدام الدقه فى المنتج .
5- العوامل الجويه احياناً تؤثر على المعدن مما تؤثر على المنتج.
مع العلم ان هذه العيوب ليست العيوب كلها وليست دقيقه بالمعنى المطلوب ولكن نحن نكتب ما يفيدنا فى الدورة فقط حيث اننا نعطي بعض النقاط التى تتوصل مع تخصصنا .






Automatic machine​





Automatic machine

ولكن نرجع لنقطه مهمه هى عدم قدرة الماكينه الاتوماتيكيه على تشغيل المنتجات المعقده الناتجه من التصميمات المعقده وذلك للصواريخ و الطائرات للحصول على الوظائف المطلوبه من المنتج.

يستكمل إن شاء الله فى المشاركه التاليه​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 يونيو 2006)

*Numrical Control*


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته
الى الاخوه الاحباب 
لو فى اى استفسار او اي سؤال حول الدورة إن شاء *الله* يمكنكم الاشتراك فى هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22108
لواى كلمه شكر او تعليق على الدورة فعليك وهذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22118
حتى لا نخرج من تسلسل المشاركات فى الدورة 
وجزاكم *الله* كل خير 
والسلام عليكم و رحمه *الله* وبركاته ​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (17 يوليو 2006)

*Computer Numerical Control*

اعوذُ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نبدء متوكلين على الله

*التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) ....اCOMPUER NUMERICAL CONTROL*


وبعد التطوير الذى حدث في التصميمات للحصول على الوظائف المطلوبه و متطلبات الانتاج تم تطوير ماكينه التحكم الرقميNC الى ماكينه التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC).
ماكينه التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) تحتفظ بكل الاساسيات و المبادئ الاساسيه لماكينه التحكم الرقمي (NC)، ولكن تم اضافه حاسب الى وحدة التحكم فى الماكينه .
اضاف الحاسوب اشياء كثيره فى التحكم بالماكينه اولها كتابة البرنامج و تخزينه فى ذاكرة الحاسب الذى تم اضافته فى الماكينه.
وقد اصبحت عملية التحديث و التطوير أكثر بساطه باستخدام نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) واصبح من السهل على المبرمج ان يعدل فى البرنامج بكل سهول و ذلك للامكانيات التى اضافها الحاسوب .






هذا موديل قديم​





وهذه ماكينه حديثه تعليميه​
توصيح هام جداً لكل الاخوه 

ان كلمه CNC و NC
لا تعني ماكينه ولكن تعني كما ذكرنا انه نظام التحكمفى الماكينه لاننا كما نعلم ان التطوير فى اى ماكينه لزياده السرعه والدقه لابد ان يعتمد الاعتماد الكلي والاولي على تطور النظام المُتحكم بها و بعد ذلك يتبعه التطور فى الشكل والهيكل و ..............الخ

وانه يمكن ان نرى مخارط و فرايز وتنيات و مقصات و وير كت و مثاقب و ............الخ تعمل بنظام التحكم الرقمي (NC) او التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) 


*يستكمل فى المشاركه القادمه*​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (17 يوليو 2006)

وبعد انتعرفنا على نظام التحكم الرقمي (NC) و نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب سوف نوضح اكثر لاخواننا الاحباب بعمل مقارنه بين الانظمه ونخرج منها ببعض المزايا و العيوب للنظام CNC​
مقارنة بين ماكينات ذات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) والماكينات التقليدية للقطع (Traditional)

إن عمليات قطع المعادن بالطريقة التقليدية تعتمد بصورة أساسية على مهارة العامل وقدرته على ضبط الطارات، و مع العلم ان العامل في كل مرة بمراجعه الرسم وقياس أبعاد العينة، وبالتي تزداد عمليات الحسابات اليدوية . وفي بعض الأحيان يتم استخدام تجهيزات خاصة لإنتاج مثل هذه الأجزاء المعقده و الدورانيه ونتيجة المحدودية في التصميم للماكينات التقليدية فان عمليات تغير العدة وضبطها وكذلك ضبط العينه المراد تشغيلها تتم أثناء عملية القطع على الماكينة . وبالنظر إلى ذلك يتضح أن معظم الوقت المخصص للإنتاج يستهلك في أعمال ليس لها علاقة بعملية القطع للجزء.ويظهر هذا العيب بصورة واضحة في حالة تكرار إنتاج نفس الجزء بأعداد كبيرة وتكون طبيعة الجزء لا تسمح بوضعه في مثبتات أو مرشدات مما يودي إلى عدم تماثل الأجزاء المنتجة من حيث الأبعاد والشكل . ومن العيوب الموجودة في بعض الماكينات التقليدية هي صعوبة الحصول على عوامل القطع المناسبة نتيجة التحكم في السرعات والتغذية بوسائل ميكانيكية تعتمد على نسبة النقل للتروس المتوفرة فيها .
وخلال السنوات الماضية تم تصميم ماكينات مختلفة للتغلب على المشاكل السابقة كالمخارط الناسخة والمخارط البرجية والمخارط الأتوماتيكية باستخدام الكامات . ولكن كل هذا التطور نتج عنه عمليات ضبط طويلة بواسطة أشخاص متخصصين ذو خبرة عالية . ونتيجة لهذا الوقت المستهلك في عمليات الضبط لزم من الناحية الاقتصادية إنتاج كميات كبيره من المنتج لتعوض التكلفة المستخدمة في ضبط أول عينه وهذا ما يسمي في عمليات الإنتاج بالأوتوماتيكية الثابتة ( Fixed Automation ) . وعلى العكس من ذلك فان ماكينات CNC قد تغلبت على معظم هذه المشاكل ومن الممكن تلخيص بعض المزايا لماكينات CNC كالآتي : ـ  
1 – التحكم الكامل في كل المحاور عوامل القطع المناسبة .
2 – وقت ضبط للماكينة والعينة قصير جدا .
3 – تقليل الاحتياج للمثبتات والمرشدات .
4 – دقة عالية في المقاسات وقدرة عالية على تكرارية الأجزاء بنفس المواصفات والدقة المطلوبة مما 
يقلل من تكلفة التجميع والتفتيش . 
5 – إلغاء المرفوضات والأجزاء التي يعاد تشغليها .
6 – المرونة الكاملة في عملية الإنتاج نتيجة القدرة على تغيير أنواع المنتجات بدون الحاجه لوقت كبير 
لتجهيز الماكينة . 
7 – الاستفادة الكاملة من وقت تشغيل الماكينة في الإنتاج الفعلي نتيجة تجهيز البرامج.

يستكمل فى المشاركه القادمه 
و ننتظر استفسارتكم حول ما قيل و فى هذا الجزء فقط​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (17 يوليو 2006)

*مقارنه بين ماكينات ذات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) و ماكينات ذات التحكم الرقمي (NC).*

•	خاصيه برنامج التشغيل يمكن تخزينه وعرضه و تعديله وتنفيذه بشكل مباشر على نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC).
•	السرعه التجميعيه لتشغيل البرنامج على نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC). 
•	حركه أداة القطع يمكن توضيحها إلكترونيه (simulation ) على نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC).
•	يمكن تخزين اكثر من برنامج على وحده الحاسب على نظام نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC).
•	يمكن ربط عدة آلات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC)مع بعضها على جهاز واحد مركزى.

يستكمل فى المشاركه القادمه ​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (17 يوليو 2006)

*مزايا و عيوب*

مزايا و عيوم ماكينات ذات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC).

المزايا:

كما ذكرتها من قبل ولكن احب انا ضيف
• ماكينه التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC) اكثر فاعليه من اى ماكينه اخرى .
• هذه الماكينه المزوده بالنظام لا تعتمد اعتماداً كلياً على مهارت و خبرات الفنى مع ثبات جودة المنتج ، هذا لانها تتطلب فنى اوعامل دقيق محافظ يفكر قبل فعل شيئ لان مهمته محدوده الآ وهي تثبيت الشغله و فك الشغله تجهيز البرنامج ملاحظه الماكينه و من الممكن ان يكون له معرفه بالبرمج .
• اكثر دقه من اى ماكينه وتُتيح لك فرصه التحكم العاليه بالشغله و بسيطه فى ضبطها 
• هذه الماكينه المزرده بالنظام لها القدره على انتاج اكثر من منتج اومن شغله على فرش واحد فى وقت واحد و من الممكن ان تكون العمليات مختلفه من شغله الى شغله اومتماثله .
• انعدام نسبه التلف فيها.


العيوب :

• ثمن الماكينه عالي جداً.
• صيانه الماكينه و تكاليف الخدمات عاليه جداً.
• حساسه ومعرضه للخلل .
• زمن التجهيز طويل ذلك لتجهير البرنامج فى البدايه و تجهز العدد ولكن انا من راي ان هذا العيب يتلاشى مع تشغيل منتجات قليله او محدوده على الماكينه .
.
• تحتاج الى تجهيز نظام ضخم للتدريب عليها و لتعليم البرمجه كما نحن فيها الان. 

يستكمل فى المشاركه القادمه​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (17 يوليو 2006)

ملحوظه هامه جداً جداً
ماكينه التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC)
لا تصلح للانتاج الكمي و لا تدخل فى منافسه مع ماكينات الانتاج الكمي ممكن انتاج اجزاء قليله ولكن بشرط ان يكون مطلوب فيها الدقه المتناهيه مثل بعض الاجزاء من الصواريخ مراكب الفضاء الطائرات الحربيه و المدنيه الدبابات بعض المعدات الحربيه وبعض الاسلحه الحديثه المطورة ومعقتدةالتصميم بعض السيارات الحديثه و الهدف الرئيسي لها انتاج الاشكال المعقدة الشكل التى لا يستطيع انتاجها على الماكينات الاخرى.​


----------



## ADAM7881 (13 أغسطس 2006)

*تلخيص*

تلخيص​



ماكينات الـ CNC​

تعرفنا فيما سبق عن معنى الـ C N C والفرق بينه وبين الـ N C
وفى هذا الدرس سوف نتعرف ملخص لإمكانيات و مميزات و عيوب و استخدامات ماكينات الـ CNC


اولاً : سوف نتعرف على بعض الإمكانيات المتاحة بماكينات الـ CNC
1- إمكانية تخزين البرامج .
من خلال الحاسب الالى المتصل بالماكينة يمكن تخزين البرامج المستخدمة فى عملية إنتاج جزء معين واستدعائها فى أى وقت وتنفيذ الجزء بنفس الشكل والمواصفات التى تم تنفيذها من قبل .

2- إمكانية تجربة البرنامج قبل الاستخدام الفعلي له .
معظم ماكينات ال CNC تضاف إليها مجموعة من البرامج التي تساعدها على عملية اختبار البرنامج قبل التنفيذ الفعلي له وذلك يتم برؤية مسار البرنامج بشكل رسومي لاختبار العمليات المختلفة المقامة على هذا الجزء .

3- إمكانية إظهار كلاً من الأخطاء فى البرنامج والأعطال فى الماكينة .
يمكن من خلال ماكينات الـ CNC إظهار الأخطاء الناتجة عن عملية البرمجة على شكل رسائل تظهر للمستخدم ويتم فى هذه الرسالة تحديد نوعية الخطاء وأيضاً تحديد مكان تواجده . وأيضاً فى بعض ماكينات الـ CNC يكن أن تجهز بمجموعة من البرامج المساعدة فى اكتشاف الأعطال فى الماكينة وأيضاً إخبار المستخدم عن مكان وجودها .

4- إمكانية التحكم فى ظروف القطع الناسبة .
إن إضافة الحاسب الألى فى ماكينات التشغيل أعطى لها خاصية السهولة فى تغير ظروف القطع من تغذية وسرعة قطع أثناء عمل الماكينة دون الحاجة للتوقف عن العمل .
5- إمكانية استخدام البرامج الفرعية .
يمكن عمل برنامج فرعى لتنفيذ عملية تشغيل معينة واستدعائه داخل البرنامج الرئيسى أكثر من مرة وذلك لتقليل عدد السطور فى البرنامج الواحد وذلك يؤدى بدورة الى تقليل الوقت والجهد المستخدم فى عملية البرمجة .

6- إمكانية حفظ عمليات شائعة الاستخدام فى الإنتاج .
وذلك يتم بتصميم كود لعمل عملية إنتاج معينة مثل عملية الثقب الشائعة الاستخدام فى عمليات الإنتاج وذلك لوفير الوقت فى عملية البرمجة .

7- إمكانية التعديل فى البرامج المخزنة .
إن إضافة الحاسب الألى فى ماكينات التشغيل أعطى بدوره السماحية للمستخدم لستدعاء البرامج المخزنة على الذاكرة والتعديل فيها وحفظها بعد التعديل .

ثانياً : مميزات ماكينات الـ CNC 

1- توفر الوقت المستهلك فى عملية ضبط وتجهيز العمل بالمقارنة بالماكينات التقليدية .
2- توفر الدقة العالية فى إنتاج الأجزاء .
3- القدرة على تكرار الجزاء المنتجة بنفس الدقة لجميع الأجزاء.
4- تقليل المثبتات المستخدمة فى عملية الإنتاج قدر الإمكان .
5- إلغاء الأجزاء المنتجة التى يوجد بها عيوب إنتاج بالمقارنة بالماكينات التقليدية .
6- القدرة فى التحكم فى ظروف القطع المناسبة .
7- سهولة عملية التنقل بين الأشكال المختلفة من المنتجات .
8- تقليل الوقت فى عملية تغير العدد المستخدمة فى عملية التشغيل أثناء عملية القطع .


ثالثاً : عيوب ماكينات الـ CNC .

1- التكلفة الكبيرة للماكينة .
2- يجب توفير عمالة على أعلى مستوى من التدريب للتعامل مع هذه النوعية من الماكينات .
3- قلة المتخصصين فى صيانة هذه النوعية من الماكينات .
4- توفير أماكن خاصة لعمل البرامج بعيداً عن الماكينة حتى لا يتم إيقاف الماكينة وتقليل وقت عملها .


رابعاً : استخدامات ماكينات الـ CNC .

1- صعوبة الجزاء المطلوب إنتاجها على الماكينات التقليدية خاضتا عندما تكون الأجزاء ثلاثية الأبعاد .
2- عندما يتطلب الدقة فى الأجزاء المراد إنتاجها .
3- عند إنتاج تصميمات يتم التعديل فيها وتطويرها باستمرار.
4- عندما يكون الوقت المسموح به للإنتاج قصير حيث أن من أهم مميزات ماكينات الـ CNC هو توفير الوقت .
5- عندما تتعدد عمليات الإنتاج المختلفة فى الجزء الواحد .


----------



## ADAM7881 (13 أغسطس 2006)

*التعرف على الماكينه*

التعرف على ماكينة الـ C N C​


تعرفنا فيما سبق على ملخص سريع عن ماكينات الـ C N C 
وفى هذا الدرس سوف نتعرف علي مكونات ماكينة الـ C N C 
في درسنا هذا سوف يتم الشرح على مثالين لاستخدام ال C N C وهما ماكينتي الفريزة ( MILLING ) والخراطة ( TURNING ) وسوف يتم الشرح فى كليهما بالتبادل.
نبداء أولاً بماكينة الفريزة ( MILLING) والتعرف عليها
تتكون أى ماكينة C N C من وحدتين أساسيتين هما

1- الوحدة الميكانيكية ( والذي يتم فيها عملية التشغيل )
2- وحدة التحكم ( والذي يتم من خلالها التحكم في الوحدة الميكانيكية وإدخال البرامج )


​

 
يستكمل فى المشاركه القادمه


----------



## ADAM7881 (13 أغسطس 2006)

أولاً : سوف نبداء بشرح الوحدة الميكانيكية .




 

1- حامل العدد ( يخزن به مجموعة العدد اللازمة لعملية التشغيل ويحمل حتى 10 عدد على هذه النوعية من الماكينات ) .
2- العدد المثبتة علي حامل العدد .
3- المثبت الخاص بالمشغولة ( المنجلة ) .
4- فرش الماكينة .
5- باب الماكينة ( وظيفية حماية العامل من الرائيش المتطاير ) .
6- مفتاح التحكم في التحويل بين الوضعيين الأوتوماتك واليدوي بالماكينة ) .
7- مفتاح غلق الماكينة عند الطوارق .
8- مفتاح فتح باب الماكينة .



يستكمل فى المشاركه القادمه​


----------



## ADAM7881 (13 أغسطس 2006)

​ 
تنقسم لوحة التحكم إلي ثلاث أجزاء رئيسية كما مبين بالشكل السابق .


1- الشاشة ( التي يتم من خلالها رؤية البيانات المدخلة والخارجة ) .
2- اللوحة الخاصة بلغة البرمجة ( وهذه اللوحة خاصة بنظام Fanuc ويتم من خلالها عملية إدخال البيانات ) .
3- اللوحة الخاصة بعمل أجزاء الماكينة ( كالتحكم فى السرعة والتغذية وتحريك المحاور......الخ ) .

وسوف يتم بمشيئة الله شرح جميع المفاتيح المتواجدة بلوحة التحكم في المرات القادمة .


يستكمل فى المره القادمة ​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
رابط المستوى الثاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43647​


----------

